# Dead Deer Walking!!!!



## IPLUMB (Feb 14, 2010)

Real or not? Have you guys seen this


Ever been walking through the woods at night 
And had the sensation that something was following...... 

This picture is from Hillsboro wi area, 
Where someone set out a motion sensor camera 
To see if any big bucks were passing in the area.. 

It's a one in a million shot!


----------



## brokenbudget (Feb 14, 2010)

HAHAHAHAA! thats awsome right there!


----------



## copperdoc1 (Feb 14, 2010)

That is a truly priceless pic, good find!


----------



## Blazin (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah it's been in 50 states as far as I've seen.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL,
I wonder if that was photo shopped or what. Sure is not Hillsboro area. Besides we have whitetails here not blacktails. To many pines too. I saw a pic a few months back that was suppose to be just east of me of a moutain lion. Well if you looked close to that one you could see the game feeder leg off to the side and a bunch of sage in the background. Alot of these pics get sent around over time.
Bob


----------



## olyman (Feb 14, 2010)

maybe so--but they said the same in iowa--for the bobcat--they had no exp tho--when one was found dead on road in southeast iowa--and people in the area had told them they seen em--dnr edumacated monkeys--another wonder of the world--


----------



## Ljute (Feb 14, 2010)

I think I found the deer...


----------



## dumbarky (Feb 14, 2010)

IPLUMB said:


> Real or not? Have you guys seen this
> 
> 
> Ever been walking through the woods at night
> ...



Cool picture, but I saw same picture in Arkansas while back and I knew it didn't come from here. Wrong kind of deer for this area. But seriously the wife swear to seeing a black or dark colored cat near our home a while back. I was thinking AA was in her future until my younger sister came in 15 minutes later telling the same story but the cat was on the opposite side of road. Go figure.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 14, 2010)

I am not saying we don't have big cats here. I am in the southwest corner of the state. There has been many siteings over the yrs and even had a bear wandering aroound just over the hill from me last yr. 
But, yes the deer in that pic is only found out in the western states. that is what I call a blacktail.
Bob


----------



## Redbird (Feb 15, 2010)

*Photoshop*

It's been around a while


----------



## Burvol (Feb 15, 2010)

Madsaw said:


> I am not saying we don't have big cats here. I am in the southwest corner of the state. There has been many siteings over the yrs and even had a bear wandering aroound just over the hill from me last yr.
> But, yes the deer in that pic is only found out in the western states. that is what I call a blacktail.
> Bob



That is a Mulie Bob. Blacktails have less of a white rump patch, and more of a prominant tail; wider and fuller. Also more black and brown is present.


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 15, 2010)

Burvol said:


> That is a Mulie Bob. Blacktails have less of a white rump patch, and more of a prominant tail; wider and fuller. Also more black and brown is present.



AAHHH, thanks for the ID.Almost looked to small to be a mulie. Never really been around mulies much. Seen a few on my trips west and that s all.
Bob


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Feb 16, 2010)

Ljute said:


> I think I found the deer...



Salt not only eats away at the steel of cars and trucks but it also eats away at the flesh of animals too! THey should stay off the roads in Winter.


----------



## Ljute (Feb 16, 2010)

I saw a propped-up dead deer along the interstate. Someone had spray painted HELP on its side in flo orange paint. Really funny during a boring drive!


----------



## HuskyMike (Mar 13, 2010)

Blazin said:


> Yeah it's been in 50 states as far as I've seen.



And 14 countries!

Just like those Albino Moose, hell I got so many E-mails with different locations, I swear one said the Florida Keys..


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 13, 2010)

dumbarky said:


> Cool picture, but I saw same picture in Arkansas while back and I knew it didn't come from here. Wrong kind of deer for this area. But seriously the wife swear to seeing a black or dark colored cat near our home a while back. I was thinking AA was in her future until my younger sister came in 15 minutes later telling the same story but the cat was on the opposite side of road. Go figure.


I saw a mountain lion this year hunting off my stand in southern arkansas, Darndest thing i ever seen. Truly an awesome sight to see in the wild.


----------



## swift4me (Mar 13, 2010)

*a real photo*

This one was killed by a guided bowhunter with dogs in the west.





I've seen plenty of tracks in northern California, (we had alot there), and have had one growl within 50 yards pre-dawn on a moonless night when I was setting up my turkey decoys without a flashlight and only my bow, but the only one I ever saw alive was alongside a trout stream in Argentina. He was a youngster hunting up along the other bank. Wind was right and the river noise helped, but he got to within 20 yards on the far bank before got wise to us.

Amazing beasts. I wouldn't want one on the back of my neck, but then you'd be dead before too much thought went on.

In California, we had alot of first year cubs getting kicked out who would end up in schoolyards and neighborhoods. Still, we couldn't get a season to hunt them, so it always remained a "shoot, shovel and shut up" deal.

Pete


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 13, 2010)

WOW, The one i seen wasn't nowhere big as that one. That's a big kitty.


----------



## swift4me (Mar 14, 2010)

*BIG kitty*

The time I had my dark encounter with that one turkey hunting was amazing. That time of year in California, the small coastal deer are all dropping fawns, not to mention calving time, so easy pickings for the mountain lions. I think I walked in on one of his deals and the growl was kind of a f&%k you as I heard him walk off through the leaves. I never saw him, but it was a big set of lungs I was hearing. 

I packed up my stuff and decided to hunt the other side of the ranch. I came back a few hours later though and arrowed a nice tom from the same spot.

A friend drove into the back lot of a Fish and Game office once near Napa, and saw them unloading the walk in freezer where they kept all the "legitimate" depredation kills that were reported and collected. He said there were thirty or forty lions piled on the flatbed. Needless to say, (in P.C. California), he was asked to turn around.


Pete


----------

